# [Solved]unknown file system type devpts

## nader emami

I have compiled the kernel-2.6.20.r4 on my laptop. After starting if want to

use a 'xterm' it gives some message: 

 *Quote:*   

> There was an error ceating the child process for this terminal"! 

 

I had read somewhere that I had to mount the '/dev/devpts' by adding the ext

line in the 'fstab' file:

 *Quote:*   

> devpts  /dev/pts   devpts gid=5,mod=620 0 0

 

But now after booting I get the next message during booting:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: unknown file system type devpts

 

And yet the problem of xterm has not been solved. 

Could somebody tell me how I can solve this problem?

With regards,

NaderLast edited by nader emami on Thu Apr 05, 2007 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ringworm

Hello,

Check that Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) has been compiled into the kernel under File Systems ---> Pseudo filesystems

Also in etc/fstab shm  /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

----------

## nader emami

 *Ringworm wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Check that Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) has been compiled into the kernel under File Systems ---> Pseudo filesystems
> 
> Also in etc/fstab shm  /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have comiled the kernek with Virtual memoty option. 
> 
> # Pseudo filesystems
> ...

 

----------

## nader emami

 *nader emami wrote:*   

>  *Ringworm wrote:*   Hello,
> 
> Check that Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) has been compiled into the kernel under File Systems ---> Pseudo filesystems
> 
> Also in etc/fstab shm  /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It has been solved by recomiling the kernek, with setting of CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS. 
> 
> Nu I can use the xterm.
> ...

 

----------

